# buffing or wetsanding? whats better for post-painting finish up?



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

I painted my car in my garage about 6 months ago and everything came out great. Here is a link of the photos
http://community.webshots.com/album/64463810QWXiBQ
but I wanted to buff or sand out some dry spots in the paint. I guess I didn't hold the gun close enough on some areas (I had never sprayed before). They aren't bad, but I was told that I could buff them out. I have seen people who wetsand stuff like that out too. What is the difference in results (besides the actual process of doing it, I know how to wetsand and buff), and would it be worth my time? thanks a lot
-Nick


----------



## Colovion (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: buffing or wetsanding? whats better for post-painting finish up? (NTRabbit)*

I guess you could try wetsanding it and then buffing it, I'm not really sure though.
Good job though - looks great! However I was just wondering if you were going to paint your mirrors? I painted my mirrors just to match my black paint. My mirrors were black to begin with but had faded - a couple new coats of paint makes them look brand new! Just a thought.


----------



## Vdubs (May 16, 2001)

*Re: buffing or wetsanding? whats better for post-painting finish up? (NTRabbit)*

You wont get far buffing the dryspots, they'll come out shinny but not flat.
You should ideally flat it before you buff, use 1500 then 2000 then 2500 then buff it using a cutting compound. 
If you only do a small area of flatting it will look funny compared to the rest, do a full panel or better still the whole car. Avoid any edges or you'll go through.
How many coats did you put on?


----------



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: buffing or wetsanding? whats better for post-painting finish up? (Vdubs)*

It was three coats with a single stage paint. No base coat or clear coat needed, just three coats of the paint itself. 
What exactly do you mean by "flat it"? I have no problem putting the time into it. I spent half my summer sanding it by hand... bloody finger tips, the works. I don't care how much time it will require, I actually kind of enjoy it. 
So you think the wetsanding would be the key to getting a better shine?
-Nick


----------



## Vdubs (May 16, 2001)

*Re: buffing or wetsanding? whats better for post-painting finish up? (NTRabbit)*

Flatting is what we call sanding, it's called flatting cus you're flattening the paint. 
3 coats of single stage is very thin and you'll have to be very carefull to not rub through but flat and buffing is the way to go for a really good finish. 
It's just aswell you don't mind spending the time cus it takes ages, watch out for dirt in the water one small bit will destroy the work you put in.


----------



## glidrew (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: buffing or wetsanding? whats better for post-painting finish up? (Vdubs)*

when using single stage laquer...its best to put as many coats on as possible. we used just under a gallon on my friends bug, wet sanded and then shot clear. that was three years ago and it still looks good.


----------



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: buffing or wetsanding? whats better for post-painting finish up? (glidrew)*

yeah, I am not really sure why they guys who sold it to me only said to put two coats on. I did closer to three coats in the end. I am going to try a really fine wet sand, get the finest paper I can. Doesn't wet&dry go up to about 3000grit?


----------



## Vdubs (May 16, 2001)

*Re: buffing or wetsanding? whats better for post-painting finish up? (NTRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NTRabbit* »_ Doesn't wet&dry go up to about 3000grit?

Yes it's called superfine but used on it's own it's not much good as it doesn't flatten the paint, it tends to just follow the bumps. Start with 2000 if you're worried about going through.


----------



## panelbtr (May 19, 2002)

*Re: buffing or wetsanding? whats better for post-painting finish up? (Vdubs)*

If you did not use a clearcoat , I would not wetsand your paint or buff it for that matter. Buffing a metallic color without the clear is not good.you will disturb or remove some of the metallic flakes causing streaks, stripes ,mottling etc. Learn to live with the bad spot or plan on repainting. If you do repaint put the hood on the car so it will be the same color as the fender tops


----------



## 16valverocco (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: buffing or wetsanding? whats better for post-painting finish up? (NTRabbit)*

hey you were working or doing somthing in great falls last week. i saw your car parked on walker road. anyway it looks good. and you did a lot of prep work. what purpose does that fan exactly serve?


----------



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: buffing or wetsanding? whats better for post-painting finish up? (16valverocco)*

16valverocco, where do you live in great falls? What does your car look like? I don't ever remember seeing any roccos in GF. Yeah, I think my brother was driving it last week, but it was probably somewhere off of walker road. 
I used that fan in the tent to create some air flow. I had a small opening in the back of the tent, and the fan sucking air of it in the front. It just creates some air flow. I put an air filter on it because I didn't know if the paint would still be wet by the time it was blown out of the tent... didn't want the mist to paint my driveway. For the most part though the paint in the air was dry by the time it was blown out. The fan worked well enough to get some air flow in the tent, but it was still pretty muggy inside of there.


----------

